# palliser seats



## HT nut

i am looking at these

Palliser 41920, The Pacifico
Palliser Bullet 41946
Palliser 41937, The Blade

All have power recliner
do you recommend one over the other?

:scratch:
:dumbcrazy:


----------



## RSH

Blade and bullet are pretty much the same chair. Bullet has the trays..

The Psifico and a knockoff of the Berkline 45090.

I personally am not crazy any of them. 

There are better options IMHO.


----------



## HT nut

RSH said:


> Blade and bullet are pretty much the same chair. Bullet has the trays..
> 
> The Psifico and a knockoff of the Berkline 45090.
> 
> I personally am not crazy any of them.
> 
> There are better options IMHO.


what do u recommend around the $600 to $650 ?


----------



## RSH

Have you check this thread: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...w-fusion-collection-home-theater-seating.html ?


----------



## DESCypher

What did you end up going with? I'm looking at the Pacifico tonight. It's the same one Best Buy has with some minor tweaks.


----------



## kelton325

I went with the Pacifico for several reasons:

1. Seat back height was comfortable for my height of 6' 3"
2. Relatively narrow width fit my small room well
3. My wife liked them. Fairly basic design, clean design.

I went with Power recline, actually got it thrown in as part of a package - so glad I did not do manual. Spend the money if you have to it's worth it.


----------

